
Ask HN: How many items in your inbox? - cdvonstinkpot
I&#x27;ll go first:<p>Personal: 2<p>Work: 0<p>EDIT: This is atypical- I&#x27;m usually around 8&#x2F;3, &amp; no more than 12x in either, except for relatively rare occasions.
======
hawktheslayer
I use the accordion method. I let my inbox fill up, and then at some point it
gets out of hand and I take drastic measures to bring it back to zero inbox.

------
Spooky23
Work: 53,589. That represents two years. This is due to a bug in my mail
system that prevents me from automatically deleting messages.

I only commit read mail from external senders and ~20 whitelisted people.
Other people iMessage me if they need to get to me.

Home: 300. I purge weekly.

------
Hamatti
Unread emails? 3 (I only keep my unpaid bills as unread).

Emails in inbox all together? All of them.

